# best gun rack for kawasaki mule 4010



## bogunter (Dec 16, 2007)

I have been looking for a gun rack that can double as a bow rack for my mule. I would like to install two that will hold two each...so four guns/bows (this mule is a 4 seater). Problem is, most are made for other utv's. I have been looking and haven't been able to find a good option yet. I was thinking two overhead mounted ones, and two mounted on the back mesh part. Any help would be nice. esp if you have first hand knowledge with pros/cons.


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

I have several mules but we don't use gun racks, just put them in a heavily cushioned case and place them in the back. However, a good source of information is UVCountry here in Houston. They customize mules extensively and likely have several alternatives for you to think about. I would highly recommend looking at their website and giving them a call. www.uvcountry.com


----------



## bogunter (Dec 16, 2007)

THANKS BOOMER,

I am very familiar with their website, as they have some pretty cool rigs on there, and I frequently browse looking at their stuff. I think I might just go by and talk to them, b/c I haven' t been by there.


----------

